# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Welcome home in serbian, please
Hi all! 
Hope if it's ok if I ask for some basic help here. I would like to surprise my new Serbian girlfriend with greeting here home in serbian. So if anyone would be so kind to translate _welcome home_ to serbian I would be very greatful. 
Cheers!

----------


## Slawnik

Dobrodošli!!!

----------

Many thanks Slawnik! When I think about it I would rather say _welcome home, I have minned you_ instead. 
Sorry for being a pain in the ass.  ::

----------

Grrr, I meant _welcome home, I have missed you_ of course.  
Sorry again, this time for the typo.  ::

----------


## Vlacko

Slawnik it's not Dobrodošli. No, it's form for the 2nd face pl.. The right for would be Dobrodošla kući, nedostajala si mi. [Добродошла кући, недостајала си ми]

----------

You are great guys, many thanks!  ::

----------


## Vlacko

> You are great guys, many thanks!

 Нема на чему! You're welcome!

----------


## Slawnik

Dobrodošli or dobrodošla, it is OK! I guess our dear guest should know all forms of this greeting   ::

----------

Just wanted to say that it was very appretiated by my girlfriend. So thanks again guys!  ::

----------

